# E70 X5 4.8L transmisson malfunction



## Vacca23 (Sep 10, 2020)

Having problems with my 08 e70 X5 transmisson malfunction keeps happening. And goes to limp mode . turn car off and it runs fine but accelerates with hesitation... I have a new transmission filter and mechatronic kit will this help or could it be a maf sensor....


----------



## FREE100KSECRET (Feb 20, 2014)

You need to pull codes and it will tell you what problem may be. Of course if you have not changed filter and trans fluid by the 100K mark, you might want to do that first. The code will tell you which solenoid is weak in mechatronic unit. Let us know if you change trans fluid and solenoid kit and seals and what results were. Too often people do not post results or solutions on these forums.


----------

